# Moving Recordings



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

I would like to get a Tivo Premier someday but wanted to know how I would transfer all my recordings from my hacked S2DT. Will this be possible?

It would also be nice if I could transfer my no record database along with all season passes. They've been years in the making and I'd hate to start from scratch...


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

Transferring recordings should be easy enough. You just have to make sure you have both units subscribed for an overlapping period and then MRV your recordings over from the S2 to the Premier. If the S2 unit is hacked to disable encryption, then you shouldn't have any problems transferring everything via MRV. You'll probably have to re-do your season passes manually, though.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

whitepelican said:


> Transferring recordings should be easy enough. You just have to make sure you have both units subscribed for an overlapping period and then MRV your recordings over from the S2 to the Premier. If the S2 unit is hacked to disable encryption, then you shouldn't have any problems transferring everything via MRV. You'll probably have to re-do your season passes manually, though.


I didn't think of that but you're right as a last resort. I am talking about literally hundreds of shows.


----------



## Omikron (Feb 27, 2006)

Well, as maddening as it is, the only way to really do it is to transfer all the shows to the PC via TiVo Desktop, then transfer them to the Premiere.

If both the Premiere and the S2 were hacked, you might have been able to copy the shows directly from unit to unit via mfs_ftp, but the Premiere has no known hack available for it right now. You can follow development on the "other" forum.

If you have encryption disabled on the S2, you won't be able to transfer them to another unit via MRV. You'll get blank recordings because it's assuming the shows are encrypted and "decrypting" unencrypted shows, thereby corrupting them.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Will the show information move with it like episode, original air date etc... or would I have to rename them all and run folders...


----------



## Omikron (Feb 27, 2006)

Soapm said:


> Will the show information move with it like episode, original air date etc... or would I have to rename them all and run folders...


If you use TiVo Desktop, only the basic information like show name and episode will get saved. What channel it was recorded on, original air date, and other things generally get lost. Anything in folders before will be in folders again.


----------

